
Why SSD Drives Destroy Court Evidence, and What Can Be Done About It - lleims
http://articles.forensicfocus.com/2012/10/23/why-ssd-drives-destroy-court-evidence-and-what-can-be-done-about-it/
======
thomasjames
Honestly, in this day and age and with some of the powers the government has
been getting in projects like Stellar Wind, a bit of information impermanence
for personal data might not be such a bad thing.

~~~
mitchi
Given the speed of a SSD, how long does it take to format it? Must be pretty
fast

~~~
pja
Intel SSDs encrypt the contents of the flash with an AES key stored elsewhere.
Once the key is overwritten, the original contents of the SSD are no longer
accessible.

I'm not sure whether other SSD implementations do the same thing.

~~~
RexRollman
That's an interesting way of doing things, provided that there are no hidden
back doors.

------
DanBC
> In general, software secure wipe tools that would overwrite information
> stored on a hard drive with cryptographically secure random data in several
> passes. The problem with these software tools is their inability to address
> and, therefore, access the entire storage capacity of the SSD drive
> (including system, reserved and remapped areas).

This is a problem with traditional drives too. When a drive marks a sector as
bad some software (Darik's boot and nuke is just one example of a respected
software) cannot overwrite these sectors.

ATA Secure Erase has been the recommended choice for years now - it's faster
than regular over writing, and it gets more of the drive.

If you have to work to a standard (and that's the only reason you'd bother
with multiple overwrites) you can do the other overwriting passes later, when
you have the time to do so.

------
sultezdukes
Doing nothing about it is a good thing.

